# Magix Music Maker User?



## Skaliso (11. August 2008)

Hi,
ich wollte mal rumfragen, wer hier so mit dem Music Maker oder so arbeitet. Möchte hier mal so ein bisschen Erfahrungen austauschen.

LG


----------



## Skaliso (13. August 2008)

gibt es keine, oder will hier nur niemand antworten?


----------



## chmee (13. August 2008)

Scheinbar gibt es Keine. Aber es ist auch kein Wunder, Magix hat sicherlich nicht den Ruf, professionelle Software zu machen, alles so KlickiBunti..

Wobei ich natürlich weiss ( vermute schon Deinen Einspruch bezüglich des Obigen  ), dass in den aktuelleren Versionen von MusicMaker Studio das alte Emagic Logic und die Samplitude-Engine vereint sind..

mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (15. August 2008)

Hi,


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Magix hat sicherlich nicht den Ruf, professionelle Software zu machen, alles so KlickiBunti.


stimmt, aber der Music Maker ist wirklich nicht schlecht und das Filme auf CD&DVD-Paket ist auch brauchbar. Bei Video deLuxe scheiden sich dann die Geister 

@Skaliso: Ich habe den Musik Maker installiert, mache aber zur Zeit nicht viel damit. Hauptsächlich nutze ich jetzt Acid Pro von Sony, weil das direkt mit meiner Videosoftware zusammenarbeitet.


----------



## Skaliso (18. August 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Scheinbar gibt es Keine.



naja... ob das Programm nun gut oder schlecht ist, ist eh so eine Sache, aber ich bin davon mal ausgegangen, da ja Magix in der Branche Marktführer ist, dass es hier auch User gibt, die das eine oder andere Programm benutzten. Ich meine ja, als ich den Threat eröffnet habe, dass ich nicht nur positive Meinungen erwartet habe. Darum ja "Erfahrung austauschen". 



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Wobei ich natürlich weiss ( vermute schon Deinen Einspruch bezüglich des Obigen  ), dass in den aktuelleren Versionen von MusicMaker Studio das alte Emagic Logic und die Samplitude-Engine vereint sind..



Jop, dass stimmt. Nimmt man es auch ganz genau, ist der Music Maker ein Baustein aus dem Samplitute. Und der Samplitute gehört auch mit zu den am häufig benutzten Programmen für die Musikproduktion. Ich glaube, dass da halt nur drei, vier mehr Features sind, die den Preis auch gleich so in die Höhe schiessen lassen. Aber ich wollte darauf ja gar nicht so dolle eingehn, weil das ja zwei verschiedene Hochzeiten sind. 

Aber mal ne Frage...Hast du dich denn schon einmal mit dem Programm befasst? "Klickibunti" ist eine Sache, aber das Können eine andere. =) Und ausserdem ist deine Signatur auch Klickibunti, aber dafür sicher auch nicht minder schlecht 

@Darkframe

Ist das Acid Pro, Software, die man von Sony "gratis" mit einer Kamera oder so mitbekommt?

LG


----------



## chmee (18. August 2008)

Mit "KlickiBunti" meinte ich die Software, mit der Magix erst groß geworden ist : Das waren die ersten Versionen von MusicMaker und VideoMaker ( Ich weiss gar nicht mehr, wie die früher hießen  ) Jene, die auch im Fernsehen als Werbung lief, einfach zu verstehen, Funktionsumfang für den Anfänger geeignet.

Ich habe damals gerade den Umstieg von Cubase auf Logic gemacht, seitdem bin ich meiner letzten Logic 5.51 auf Windows treu, ein Ackergaul sozusagen..

Dennoch werde ich beim Umstieg auf eine aktuelle Software auch Musikmaker in die engere Wahl ziehen, schon alleine wegen des Preises.

mfg chmee


----------



## Skaliso (18. August 2008)

Hehe joa okay...das is ja schon ne Weile her.^^ Aber dennoch ist der Music Maker bissl farbig, aber zum Glück nicht so, dass man davon Augenkrebs bekommt, sondern nur damit man sich besser zurecht findet 

Joa, also ganz ehrlich, was Preis/Leistung angeht ist der Music Maker echt extrem. Aber ich weiß nicht, wenn du Logic gewöhnt bist, wirste sicher den Notensatzteil vermissen?


----------



## chmee (18. August 2008)

Ach naja, den brauche ich nicht, ich drucke ja keine Noten für Orchester oder Quartette aus. Was mir an Logic so gefiel, war die Art der VST-Einbindung. Man hat alle FX / Inserts und Instrumente im Mixer im Überblick. Keine Extrafenster, die einem das Gefühl von Racks geben und den Monitor zukleben.

Logic hat Vieles, was ich nicht benötige. zB Geräte-Banken für Midi-Synths, SysEx-Presets, etc. Alles Dinge, die man bei einem MIDI-Park dankbar entgegennahm, aber in Zeiten von VST habe ich meine Midi-Zeuges verkauft. Bin glücklich 

mfg chmee


----------



## Skaliso (18. August 2008)

Wofür benötigst du denn Logic, bzw den Music Maker ect.?
Also das mit den Racks ist zwar selbst beim MMM 08 noch so, aber ich finde das stört kaum, da die andern Elemente im Fenster alle eigentlich sehr sinnvoll sind. Und zb wird dadurch nicht alles so winzig. Wenn ich mir zB die Rack-Effekte so angucke wäre alles ziemlich klein oder unübersichtlich, weil es da 5 Verschiedene Eigenschaften gibt, die man über mehere Parameter verändern kann.
Generell find ich die Lösung von Magix eigentlich recht cool, weil die es irgendwie geschafft haben Profifeatures für Amateure zu verpacken.^^ Man muss sich da nur erstmal reinfuchsen.


----------



## chmee (18. August 2008)

Teils Arbeit, teils Hobby..

http://phreekz.de/phreekz_download.php
http://www.myspace.com/rdydot
http://www.myspace.com/ensemblelizm

Nun, da beziehe ich mich auf die Cubase-Variante, da gibt es für Inserts ein Rack, für FX-Send ein eigenes etc.. Das mag für den Studionutzer toll sein, der ein Abbild seiner Stätte sucht ( Sinn macht es ja ), aber die Übersicht, ich erwähnte es, alles in einem Fenster zu überblicken ist meines Erachtens einmalig toll.

mfg chmee


----------



## Skaliso (18. August 2008)

hmmm lol^^ du bist so das Mädchen für alles? Oder hat dein Beruf einen Namen Weil ist ja bei deinen Referenzen irgendwie alles son bissl dabei 

Naja bei Cubebase kann ich leider nicht so wirklich mitreden, weil ich nich ma weiß wie das aussieht. Und bevor ich hier wilde Vermutungen spamme halt ich mich lieber mal zurück^^


----------



## chmee (18. August 2008)

Medien und IT-Schlampe  Ist nunmal aus meinen Hobbies Computer und Kunst entstanden. So bin ich in diesen Welten unterwegs und verdiene mein Geld. Veranstaltungstechnik Schwerpunkt Video/Medien, dabei eben auch viel mit Rechnern zu tun, nebenbei dann ab und zu Webseiten, Druckerzeugnisse oder Sprecheraufnahmen für Dokus.. Ja  In einem Job, und diesen die nächsten 20 Jahre tun würde ich eingehen, es ist erfrischend, den Arbeitsplatz zu wechseln, ab und zu zuhause im Arbeitszimmer, dann wieder 4 Wochen Veranstaltung.

mfg chmee


----------



## Skaliso (18. August 2008)

oha klingt sehr abwechslungsreich^^


----------



## sight011 (19. August 2008)

Chmee ist halt ein Tausensasser!! 

Das sieht man doch alleine an seinem Avatar 


EDIT:  *l. Grüße*


----------



## Skaliso (19. August 2008)

was du nicht sagst  ich kann dir da leider nicht widersprechen, aber wenn du hier schon "spamst"  kannste ja auch gleich mal was fürs thema tun und mit talken


----------



## sight011 (19. August 2008)

Leider kann ich zum Magic Musik Maker gar nix beitragen wenn jemand fragen zu Cubase Pro Tools, Wave-Lab oder Logic hat bitte bei mir melden


----------



## Skaliso (19. August 2008)

ja ich^^
benutzt du die produkte? oder kennst dich damit nur aus`?


----------



## sight011 (19. August 2008)

Äh nich alle mit Logic kenne ich mich nich so üebrmäßig aus habe ich einfach mal erwähnt hab nen kollegen den könnte ich sonst auch fragen!!

Aber sonst Pro-Tools und Cubase ja!!  Und in Wavelab halt auch


----------



## Skaliso (19. August 2008)

was magstn an den programmen so sehr? ich meine, jeder der regelmäßig die gleiche software benutzt muss ja einen grund haben warum


----------



## sight011 (20. August 2008)

Cubase gut für Midi

Pro-Tools gut fürs mischen!


----------



## Skaliso (20. August 2008)

magix gut fürs portmonaie, für midi und fürs mischen  hehe


----------



## sight011 (20. August 2008)

na gut da hast du wahrscheinlich recht


----------



## bokay (20. August 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Cubase gut für Midi
> 
> Pro-Tools gut fürs mischen!



Mischen tut immer noch der Kopf zwischen den Lautsprechern. Und das funktioniert auch mit MusicMaker...

Meiner Meinung nach ist Cubase ProTools ebenbürtig, in den MIDI Edit-Funktionen sogar ein bisschen überlegen.

Und Ich rede hier von PT HD denn LE ist in etwa wie Cubase LE.

Aber Grundsätzlich ist es egal in was die Musik entsteht.


----------



## Skaliso (20. August 2008)

geht dir das nich aufn keks wenn du andauernt programm wirrwarr hast, nur weil du ein lied bearbeiten bzw erstellen willst?


----------



## sight011 (21. August 2008)

> Mischen tut immer noch der Kopf zwischen den Lautsprechern. Und das funktioniert auch mit MusicMaker...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist Cubase ProTools ebenbürtig, in den MIDI Edit-Funktionen sogar ein bisschen überlegen.
> 
> ...



@ bokay niemals is cubase pro tools überlegen! 



> geht dir das nich aufn keks wenn du andauernt programm wirrwarr hast, nur weil du ein lied bearbeiten bzw erstellen willst?



Ne wenn ein anderes Program mdas viel besser kann! Dann macht man das doch gerne






wenn ich von mischen rede meine ich ja auch nich nur lauter und leiser machen sodnern beziehe da auch gleich den Effekt und Dynamik einsatz mit ein!


----------



## bokay (21. August 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ bokay niemals is cubase pro tools überlegen!



Dein breites Grinsen sagt mir dass du es nicht so ganz ernst meinst.

Dennoch, dass muss jetzt einfach raus : Eine Software ist immer nur so gut wie ihr Benutzer. Wenn jemand nicht mischen kann nützt ihm auch kein ProTools. Bzw. die Tatsache ProTools zu besitzen macht einem nicht unbedingt besser.

Ich habe selber lange als ProTools-operator gearbeitet und miterlebt wie viele Studios auf Nuendo umgestiegen sind (Die Gründe muss Ich jetzt nicht aufzählen oder?) und arbeite im Moment auch nur auf Nuendo. Hatte schon lang kein Cubase mehr unter den Fingern aber Ich denke die Grundfunktionen (Edit,Automation etc, etc) sind immer noch in etwa ident.

ProTools besizt unter den Homerecordlern einen gewissen Mythos Status weil Digidesign halt auf eigenen DSPs rechnet und so tolle grosse Controller hat mit vielen blinkenden Lichtern (Vegas mode auf der Icon YEAH). Im Endeffekt rechnen die aber auch nur mit Nullen und Einsen


----------



## chmee (22. August 2008)

Sprichst mir aus der Seele 
Es ist eben wie der Mythos Avid im Videobereich. Die Software ist gut, keine Frage, Gut genug, um damit professionelle Arbeit zu verrichten. Das disqualifiziert aber nicht andere Software.

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (22. August 2008)

Also zu meinem Werdegang ich hab damals mit Pro-Tools angefangen, somit ist klar das mir diese Software sehr am HErzen liegt und ich auch wir klich finde das sie zum schneiden TOP-geeignet ist! (Toll wäre vielleicht die zoom Funktion von Cubase, das man oben in die Leiste klickt -hällt - und wenn man die maus nach unten zieht der Editbereich größer/genauer wird. ... aber man kann halt nicht alles haben)

Dann bin ich auf Cubase umgestiegen um Midi-Arrangements zu bauen und weil ich mit nem 20 € Interface locker ne saubere Klangqualität fahre 

Mischen lass ich mir die Tracks trotzdem von einem Bekanten auf einem Pro-Tools-System!

Überzeugt euch selbst kann hier mal wenn ich mal weider zu hause sein sollte mal was hochstellen, wer meint das er es besser kann -soll erstmal überzeugen


----------



## chmee (22. August 2008)

Aber Bitte sight011, Du argumentierst gegen Dich ;-) Du fragst, ob/wer es besser kann.. Diese Ansage basiert rein auf dem Können der Person, nicht auf dem Werkzeug das Jener benutzt. 

Ganz ehrlich, ich mache - wenn es nötig ist - absolut saubere Mixes mit Logic. Nicht das Programm macht den Sound, sondern der Designer vor der Tastatur !

Ehrlich ist es zu sagen, dass man mit ProTools wunderbar arbeiten kann, weil man zB darauf gelernt hat. Alles Andere ist Reininterpretieren.

mfg chmee
mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (22. August 2008)

Nene 

also ich wollte hier nur sagen das ich Pro-Tools wirklichen Respekt zolle weil es ein hammer Programm ist und ich finde Cubase nicht gleichwertig! (zum mischen)

Ich nutze zwar selber momentan vorrangig Cubase aber das liegt daran das Digidesign-Ware zu teuer ist.

Und P.S.: Las Vegas-Mode ja sehr geil!! ;-) Nur ist das ja nix was mit dem Sound zu tun hat 

P.S.: Ich hätte halt einfach bock auf nen kleinen Battle Musik-Arrangement, Sänger Sängerin mix lässt sich ja locker beurteilen!


----------



## sight011 (4. April 2009)

Was ist mit einer Competition!


----------



## Dietmar1968 (31. Oktober 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Mit "KlickiBunti" meinte ich die Software, mit der Magix erst groß geworden ist : Das waren die ersten Versionen von MusicMaker und VideoMaker ( Ich weiss gar nicht mehr, wie die früher hießen  ) Jene, die auch im Fernsehen als Werbung lief, einfach zu verstehen, Funktionsumfang für den Anfänger geeignet.
> 
> Ich habe damals gerade den Umstieg von Cubase auf Logic gemacht, seitdem bin ich meiner letzten Logic 5.51 auf Windows treu, ein Ackergaul sozusagen..
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch als Nuckel-Baby angefangen. Habe ich deswegen den Ruf ein Nuckel-Baby zu sein? Ich kaufe eine Software, weil sie gut ist und nicht weil ihr Ruf gut ist, denn mit dem Ruf klann ich nicht arbeiten.


----------



## baumi05 (30. November 2009)

hei kan mir jemand helfen ich habe bai magic musik maker 16 das problem das es nur 1 schpurig auf nimt ich wil es ja auf baiden saiten hören links und rechts  bitte um hilf danke


----------



## Acidbeat (11. November 2010)

Hi erstmal  

ich benutzte es früher als die 2007 edition draußen war. ich war recht fasziniert von dem programm früher, es hat sich auch mit der zeit viel getan... das es mit der note sehr gut ausgezeichnet wird fast jedes jahr bedeutet schon was. ich hatte früher sehr viel spaß damit. problem ist halt nur, dass es noch recht viele andere musik programme gibt wie Fruity Loops, wo du deine lieder ganz von selbst machen musst. das kannst du allerdings bei magix music maker nicht. dort hast du schon fertige samples die du einfach nur in die spule ziehen musst, die du noch verändern kannst. aber mir ist das recht egal, die meisten samples sind hammer und da kannste dir auch schönes bei zaubern !


----------

